

Hacker Music - jharper

What songs/artists really get you pumped up for programming?  What genres are generally the best?  Thanks!
======
pius
Haha, it seems like a post like this comes up every two weeks, but I enjoy
seeing the responses every time.

~~~
raju
Here you go [<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=132026>]. I agree, I enjoy
the responses every time and I actually have the above mentioned link as one
of my tabs on FF for a week or so now. I have been meaning to collect some
names and head down to the public library and grab a few CDs...

In any case, hope the link helps.

------
davidw
Fishbone and anything else similarly eclectic... Cherry Poppin' Daddies, Los
Fabulosos Cadillacs... stuff like that.

Do a google search though, this topic comes up very regularly.

------
dfranke
I swear that if I see this question posted one more time, I'm going to add a
library-request-via-hacker-news feature to Reble.

------
jharper
I just purchased "TRANCE" on itunes ... pretty good so far.

------
brk
Devin the Dude, and/or a Pandora channel seeded similarly.

------
ldenman
Survivor - Eye of the Tiger

(cue coding montage)

------
jharper
Vultures (John Mayer)

Lose Yourself (Eminem)

